# Moler Clay - does it need to be capped?



## Jomega (12 Feb 2014)

Hi there

I am planning a low tech tank with heavy planting from the outset, and I am intrigued by moler clay. I will be attempting to use a nutritent rich base, like JBl Aquabasis, and then cover with Moler clay. I was just wondering if moler clay needs to be capped? I will be trying to get good water movement in the tank, and i noticed that some have had problems with cat litter staying put... Is this also a problem with Moler clay?
Any feedback would be most appreciated.


----------



## Henry (12 Feb 2014)

It doesn't need to be capped, unless you want to. There can be issues with it being blown around, but heavy planting should prevent that. Once you put it in your tank, be sure to give it a prod to make sure it has settled properly.


----------



## Jomega (12 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the info. Cheers


----------



## dw1305 (12 Feb 2014)

Hi all,





Jomega said:


> I was just wondering if moler clay needs to be capped?


You can't really cap it with sand etc, it is light and will always end up as the top layer eventually.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Jomega (12 Feb 2014)

okay ... thanks for the feedback.... i will leave it uncapped and see how things go

cheers


----------

